# World Record: longest passenger train....



## caravanman (Jun 29, 2022)

The test begins: as part of the 175th anniversary celebrations of Swiss railways, Rhaetian Railway (RhB) is making an official attempt to operate the longest passenger train in the world on Saturday, 29 October 2022. The 1910-metre-long train with 100 coaches will travel along the Albula/Bernina UNESCO World Heritage route from Preda to Bergün and on over the Landwasser Viaduct. The corresponding tests for technical feasibility and safety assurance have taken place over the past few months.

Official world record attempt


----------



## slasher-fun (Jun 29, 2022)

Now showing a "page not found", some information in German here: Offizieller Weltrekordversuch
Looks like the trip has been extended north to Alvaneu, so that's 24 km instead of 12.
Not only 100 coaches, but actually 25 EMUs coupled together


----------



## slasher-fun (Jun 30, 2022)

The website has changed again: Offizieller Weltrekordversuch


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jun 30, 2022)

going to interesting to see substation go up in smoke when 100 EMU
cars take power .


----------



## Gemuser (Jun 30, 2022)

Dutchrailnut said:


> going to interesting to see substation go up in smoke when 100 EMU
> cars take power .


Depending on the mix of EMU types it will only be 25 to 60 power cars. I would be shocked if the RhB electrical staff haven't signed off on it before the public announcement. Of course things can go wrong, but if I had the money I'd be on it!


----------



## WWW (Jul 1, 2022)

For regular scheduled service - would some of the trains in Australia qualify ?
I have seen some videos of the Australian trains and they seem to go on forever - car after car.


----------



## ButFli (Jul 1, 2022)

WWW said:


> For regular scheduled service - would some of the trains in Australia qualify ?
> I have seen some videos of the Australian trains and they seem to go on forever - car after car.


For a while, The Ghan (Adelaide to Darwin) had 44 coaches and was over 1000m long. That’s the world record for regularly scheduled passenger trains.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Jul 2, 2022)

ButFli said:


> For a while, The Ghan (Adelaide to Darwin) had 44 coaches and was over 1000m long. That’s the world record for regularly scheduled passenger trains.


Amtrak AutoTrain can be up to 49 cars but that includes auto racks which technically don't count as coaches.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 2, 2022)

Ringling Brothers, Barnum & Bailey used to advertise that their circus trains (which included stock (animal) cars and flats/containers for show equipment as well as passenger cars for berthing and feeding the performers) were "over a mile long"....


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jul 2, 2022)

those are not really passenger trains , the Ghan is longest pure passenger train in regular service . 
several passenger equipment records have been tried, in 1989 the Netherlands did 60 passenger cars with single electric 30 years back.
Belgium broke that record with 70 cars in 1991.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 2, 2022)

People with nothing to do on a bank holiday.

What the point?


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 2, 2022)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> People with nothing to do on a bank holiday.
> 
> What the point?


Fun.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jul 2, 2022)

actually point is testing air brake technology and train interaction . but its fun for Buffs to watch.


----------

